
LinkedIn Hits 50 Million Users; Still a Roach Motel - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/10/14/14readwriteweb-linkedin-hits-50-million-users-still-a-roac-83360.html
======
fpgeek
I'd say LinkedIn's cautious, careful culture is a big reason it appeals to its
target professional audience.

People like us might drool over a LinkedIn API, but, right or wrong (and I'd
argue wrong) I'd bet a lot of the middle-managers that are LinkedIn's bread
and butter would be spooked by an API that made LinkedIn more open and
uncontrolled (like Facebook).

